# My weight loss/recomp protocol



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello, I'm new hereand would like to receive informed opinions on my currently planned nutritionand training protocol. In the following plan I applied my full knowledge of allproven and effective concepts in fitness and nutrition that I researched in orderto achieve maximum results for my objectives. My plan is to completelytransform my body so I will use the best weapons available. Below you have mypersonal details and the plan I'm going to apply. How do you think this willwork if I follow it?


*Personal Info*

Male, 29 years,1,74m height, 80 kg weight, 21-22% BF
Training 6 days aweek (medium-high physical activity level)
Lifting experience< 2 years
Lifting consistently< 1 year
BMR 1700 kcal 
TDEE 2000-2100 kcal(5-6 days a week)

*Objective*

Maximize fat losswhile maximizing LBM preservation and/or slight LBM increase

*Current Protocol*

*Diet*

Low carb, low fat,high protein, carb cycling applied and carb meals consumed only post workout
Deficit 500-700 kcalper day

200gr omelette (4eggs) - 320 kcal 20 prot 0 carbs
50gr white bread -40 kcal 1 prot 10 carbs
100gr proteinisolate powder - 380 kcal 75 prot 20 carbs
200gr turkey breast- 280 kcal 60 prot 0 carbs
175gr light cottagecheese - 150 kcal 15 prot 0 carbs
+ 200gr basmati rice- 160 kcal 3 prot 32 carbs - only after workouts in training days

Total  1200 kcal 170 prot 30 carb rest days -deficit ~ 500 kcal
           1360 kcal 172 prot 62 carb workoutdays - deficit ~ 600-700 kcal

*Supplementation*

Test Prop 500mg /week 
Fat Burner 
Omega 3-6 

*Training*

5-6 times a weekweights - 45-60 min / session

Day 1 - Chest - 4compound exercises + 1 isolation at end
Day 2 - Biceps - 4compound exercises + 1 isolation at end
Day 3 - Triceps /Forearms - 4 compound exercises + 1 isolation at end 
Day 4 - Shoulders /Traps - 4 compound exercises + 1 isolation at end 
Day 5 - Back - 4compound exercises + 1 isolation at end
Day 6 - Legs /Calves - 4 main exercises + 1 isolation at end

3-4 sets perexercise, 8-12 reps, 1-2 min timeout between

2-3 times a weekHIIT - 20 min / session after weights
3 times a week LISS- 30 min / session after weights

*Concepts Applied*

Intermittent Fastinga la Leangains (16/8) - eating from 12 PM to 8 PM
Fasted Training inthe morning (Weights 1st /Cardio 2nd)
HIIT 2-3 times aweek (20 min sessions with 1:1 sprint/rest ratio of 2min/2min)
Low carb diet (30grrest days, 60gr workout days)
Carb cycling (30grrest days, 60gr workout days)
1 cheat day a month(full blown cheat day with eating as much fast food as I want without countingcalories, usually 2 large pizzas and pasta), usually starts after a trainingsession and 2nd day is a lower calorie day for caloric mitigation


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2017)

I remember your 30 page thread from the other board. Glad you're taking things a bit slower and aren't pinning tren

Your plan will work, but it's way more complicated than it needs to be. But whatever works for you; if you like adhering to a lot of structures, then so be it. 

Your calories are too low, especially considering how much you plan on training. Your metabolism will shut down with such an extreme deficit. 

You say you'll train in the morning and have carbs post WO, but also say you're eating only from 12-8pm. How does that work? IMO drop the fasting. You've got enough going on. 

I would recommend against fasted weight training- have some carbs pre workout. 30g or 60g isn't really carb cycling. You may want to consider going higher carb on back and leg day- to 150g or so. 

Where is your AI? You're probably gonna have significant aromatization at your BF and that dose of prop.

Finally, it seems like this diet isn't your cup of tea based on your cheat day. I'd suggest finding a diet that doesn't make you want to eat so excessively on that day. 

Most folks would probably advise you to drop the AAS, but I know you won't

Welcome!


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jin said:


> I remember your 30 page thread from the other board. Glad you're taking things a bit slower and aren't pinning tren
> 
> Your plan will work, but it's way more complicated than it needs to be. But whatever works for you; if you like adhering to a lot of structures, then so be it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts. But if I am 500-600 kcal in deficit be it a training or non-training day , is that really too much considering I also run Test Prop to keep my LBM ? What should my deficit be like? Based on my calculations and a solid amount of previous research into the matter, I am in the higher range of a deficit but still in the safe range because of the AAS usage. I prefer a higher deficit to speed things up.


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2017)

calindan2013 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. But if I am 500-600 kcal in deficit be it a training or non-training day , is that really too much considering I also run Test Prop to keep my LBM ? What should my deficit be like? Based on my calculations and a solid amount of previous research into the matter, I am in the higher range of a deficit but still in the safe range because of the AAS usage. I prefer a higher deficit to speed things up.



I'm not an expert.

That amount of AAS will indeed preserve lean mass, but considering you're still new at this you'll most likely be able to lose fat while gaining muscle. More calories might aid in the muscle growth.  

Can you fill us in on your training and AAS background?


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jin said:


> I'm not an expert.
> 
> That amount of AAS will indeed preserve lean mass, but considering you're still new at this you'll most likely be able to lose fat while gaining muscle. More calories might aid in the muscle growth.
> 
> Can you fill us in on your training and AAS background?



I have been losing fat, preserving muscle and also putting a small amount of muscle in the process since January. I have some pics to show my progress, will attach below. I have been using Test Prop since the beginning, marking half a year since my start. I love the stuff more than anything. It makes me what nature failed to make me at birth. I have been training with circuits 3-4 times a week in the first 3 months and then switched to regular training 4-5 times a week. As you can see, the progress is huge. Lately though, It's been stalling and I hate my belly fat and just want to use all my weapons to maximize its destruction. Information is power, as you know, and I intend to apply it. I have been also using a diet similar to the one posted above to reach my current condition, it's been working good. I was consuming 1400-1500 kcal per day, which is just 200-300 below my BMR and 400-500 below my TDEE in training days. So nothing extreme with that.


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2017)

Great progress. 

You're probably stalled because you aren't eating enough. I'll let the others take over from here for a bit. Almost everybody is based in the states so people aren't on the board yet. 

I think your TDEE is higher than you've calculated. Also I'd say you're under your estimated BF.


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

Appreciate it. Will see how it goes from here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2017)

Jin said:


> Great progress.
> 
> You're probably stalled because you aren't eating enough. I'll let the others take over from here for a bit. Almost everybody is based in the states so people aren't on the board yet.
> 
> I think your TDEE is higher than you've calculated. Also I'd say you're under your estimated BF.



Not just enough but enough of what.

You can't eat a low fat and a low carb diet and expect to perform optimally. That's a shitty way to eat. We aren't dogs and we don't run on protein in the gym or really in general. 

I haven't done the math but 1300 seems low as ****. 

Plus the amount of cardio and weights you are doing is ridiculous.  And what's this about training fasted?

Imo you shouldn't be cutting. You weight less that is 180lbs. You are small. You should he putting that test to better use and trying to grow. This whole plan seems ill conceived imo.

If I wrote this plan 

4 days of weights 
2 days of some HIIT (maybe) done after lifting 

Moderate protein high carb low fat diet

Done.


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ok, but my BF is still high, so I need to cut absolutely without any doubts. My belly is fat, I have fat ALL AROUND my waist and torso, especially lower area. It's simply lots of fat, it needs to go before any bulking is attempted. Once and for all. I hate to have a belly and high BF. I can increase carbs and fats as you suggested and I can go to the gym 5 times a week. That's still sound advice to my eyes. Training fasted burns more fat, I can link studies and articles even from this site. As for weight, it's still in the normal range for my height.



PillarofBalance said:


> Not just enough but enough of what.
> 
> You can't eat a low fat and a low carb diet and expect to perform optimally. That's a shitty way to eat. We aren't dogs and we don't run on protein in the gym or really in general.
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2017)

calindan2013 said:


> Ok, but my BF is still high, so I need to cut absolutely without any doubts. My belly is fat, I have fat ALL AROUND my waist and torso, especially lower area. It's simply lots of fat, it needs to go before any bulking is attempted. Once and for all. I hate to have a belly and high BF. I can increase carbs and fats as you suggested and I can go to the gym 5 times a week. That's still sound advice to my eyes. Training fasted burns more fat, I can link studies and articles even from this site. As for weight, it's still in the normal range for my height.



Go ahead and link those studies we will be happy to show you it's a bad idea.

If you focused more on building muscle you would have better long term success is what I am getting at.


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Go ahead and link those studies we will be happy to show you it's a bad idea.
> 
> If you focused more on building muscle you would have better long term success is what I am getting at.



So I should eat at maintanance or surplus and build muscle even though I have a quite high BF still ? That's what you're suggesting me to do now? I can't build a lot of muscle otherwise, since I'm on a cut. 
I got your point about training less , but how do you suggest me to eat and what should I do ?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

You still eating pizza?


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> You still eating pizza?



Obviously, 2 large pizzas once per month. Look at my pics how good I look from so much pizza. So why wouldn't I eat it? It restarts the metabolism and hormones and helps burn fat.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Go ahead and link those studies we will be happy to show you it's a bad idea.
> 
> If you focused more on building muscle you would have better long term success is what I am getting at.


I think POB is telling you that increased muscle = increased metabolism.


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I think POB is telling you that increased muscle = increased metabolism.



Yes I know and I agree to it, but everything at the right time right? When cutting , the best way to achieve a reasonably low BF is still by caloric deficit.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

calindan2013 said:


> Yes I know and I agree to it, but everything at the right time right? When cutting , the best way to achieve a reasonably low BF is still by caloric deficit.


You can lose bodyfat without being in a caloric deficit. If you build more muscle, you will burn more fat. A caloric deficit does not burn only fat.

There is a fine line in how you eat as well as how much you eat.


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> You can lose bodyfat without being in a caloric deficit. If you build more muscle, you will burn more fat. A caloric deficit does not burn only fat.
> 
> There is a fine line in how you eat as well as how much you eat.



Indeed it's possible to do that, though on my cut I am completely protected from losing any muscle and I may even be able to continue to add some while still in a deficit. You can see in the photos that it has been done relatively well. Test allows to drop calories way more than it would be naturally possible and shed BF faster while holding onto LBM. As for metabolic slowdown, it can be fixed via a ocassional refeed/cheat meal/day or T3 supplementation. You can see in my pics I look pretty good, not just skinny with no shape. All that is the result of a deficit on test P. So tell me what do you suggest me to do now , diet-wise? How many kcals over maintanance , how many carbs etc? Basically I may be aggitated for nothing and my BF could still be going lower doing what I do, but I'm just feeling like it's too slow atm so am open to suggestions.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2017)

calindan2013 said:


> Yes I know and I agree to it, but everything at the right time right? When cutting , the best way to achieve a reasonably low BF is still by caloric deficit.



The only way is by caloric deficit. I think you are still missing my point. I will make it one last time and then whatever

You look like shit not because you have fat on your abdomen. It's because the tiny amount of Fat free mass you have is insignificant in comparison to your fat mass.  You are cutting which will just leave you skinny.  Then it comes time to start gaining weight and some of that weight will be fat. You are doing this backwards 

How do I know? 

Because I fell into the same trap when I started out. I kept freaking out over fat on my belly. When I got the **** over it and just focused on building more muscle suddenly I was leaner. And it was easier to stay lean too. I could eat whatever I felt like and I stayed lean.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

calindan2013 said:


> Indeed it's possible to do that, though on my cut I am completely protected from losing any muscle and I may even be able to continue to add some while still in a deficit. You can see in the photos that it has been done relatively well. All that is the result of a deficit. So tell me what do you suggest me to do now , diet-wise? How many kcals over maintenance , how many carbs etc?


I am not a dietitian and everyone is different. If it were me, I would start off closer to maintenance levels for a while(maybe 200-300 below) and see where it takes you. Definitely up your carbs a bit. As far as to fat, you have to have some fat in your diet. Try something simple like olive oil. I am definitely not saying to start frying your chicken lol. If after a month or so you feel like its working or not, you can adjust from there. I will tell you that nothing will protect you 100% from losing muscle in a deficit. You may slow it down but in a deficit, you will lose some muscle. There is no way around it. I am not saying that you wont burn more fat than muscle but you are going to lose some muscle. If eating in a deficit only burned fat, there would be 400lb bodybuilders on stage at 3% body fat because they wouldn't loose muscle during prep and would just keep growing. Just something to think about.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2017)

oh no the tren demon is back...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> oh no the tren demon is back...


Didn't we just talk about this? bahahahaha


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> oh no the tren demon is back...




lol, hi man. how do you do?


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> The only way is by caloric deficit. I think you are still missing my point. I will make it one last time and then whatever
> 
> You look like shit not because you have fat on your abdomen. It's because the tiny amount of Fat free mass you have is insignificant in comparison to your fat mass.  You are cutting which will just leave you skinny.  Then it comes time to start gaining weight and some of that weight will be fat. You are doing this backwards
> 
> ...



So again, what should I do exactly? in exact terms.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

calindan2013 said:


> So again, what should I do exactly? in exact terms.


If you want this laid out exactly, you need to pay a trainer. No one is going to make up your training and diet specifically for you for free. You've been down this road at ology...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2017)

looking at ur pics I would say whatever ur doing is working, stay consistent shit takes time and drop the fukkin pizzas out of ur diet.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> looking at ur pics I would say whatever ur doing is working, stay consistent shit takes time and drop the fukkin pizzas out of ur diet.



Whats the matter with pizza it's actually the perfect food imo ?

You can customize it to whatever ingredients wheat crusts and gluten free crust are also an option

If you're counting calories eat less


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Whats the matter with pizza it's actually the perfect food imo ?
> 
> You can customize it to whatever ingredients wheat crusts and gluten free crust are also an option
> 
> If you're counting calories eat less


 That is where you are wrong. The perfect food is bacon...Merica  Wait, can I make a bacon crusted bacon pizza?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2017)

I like to take bacon, French fries and pizza with a scoop of whey mixed in the blender


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 12, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> looking at ur pics I would say whatever ur doing is working, stay consistent shit takes time and drop the fukkin pizzas out of ur diet.



on my Pig Day I will replace Pizzas with 4 kebabs and 1 shaorma


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 13, 2017)

Today's pics


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 14, 2017)

after hard work


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 14, 2017)

calindan2013 said:


> after hard work



A lot of hard work and discipline.  
Nice progress.
Feels good when you see those veins start popping, huh?


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 14, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> A lot of hard work and discipline.
> Nice progress.
> Feels good when you see those veins start popping, huh?



Yea, thanks to diet and gear. Now I also learnt I need to be careful and count calories on my monthly or bi-monthly cheat day and try to not exceed 1.5-2k over maintanance (something I can burn in 4-5 days) or else... I'm regressing not progressing. Happened before, I won't do it again. Everything's accounted for afterall, it's just mathematics , in vs out. I discredit the myth that whatever you eat in one day can't put you off track, it can and it certainly will. ie. 6-7k extra cals coming from a fast food binge for example, and you get bloated for 1-2 weeks and will also put some fat on. At least it holds true for me..


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 14, 2017)

do you think I could lose about 1% of bf per week or per 2 weeks right now if diet and training are perfect?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 14, 2017)

only if you eat pizza everyday


----------



## calindan2013 (Jun 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> only if you eat pizza everyday



promise to do it religiously. 1 % bf per day from each pizza.


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 19, 2017)

Update with some pics as of 19/08/2017


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2017)

damn dude you are making great progress you wierd sob


----------



## Hurt (Aug 19, 2017)

Yeah great progress man keep it up - I have the same mouthwash too.


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 19, 2017)

i have even better pics to show. but the forum doesnt let me post. got a few more I would like you guys to see. any idea how I can post them? One message says "exceeded your quota limit by 8kb" other doesnt let me upload from urls.


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok let's try..

http://imgur.com/a/yKREN

http://imgur.com/a/B4nvA

http://imgur.com/a/a2TVL


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2017)

bow that you got rid of that fat it's time to put on some size man, slow and steady wins the race! good job so far


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 19, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> bow that you got rid of that fat it's time to put on some size man, slow and steady wins the race! good job so far


 
yea man, i am bulking since 3 weeks ago so im putting on size slowly. But already I got some size, im not thin and small 
Its actually Tren Ace making me look so good. It leans me down while putting size and I eat a truckload of food and carbs too.
I was never able to lean down so much while cutting and using Test Prop while at the same time increasing my mass. Bulking + Tren Ace does amazing things to the body. True recomp.

Plus its true and I can confirm it, what some guy called gh15 said about Tren Ace in his legendary comments. That women legs open up wide when they see a guy on Tren Ace. True thing, all women literally like me, smile at me or just jump on me either in real life or online after they see those pics of me.

Right now I got a great bulking diet too: I drink protein milk, I eat lean beef with vegetables, fruits, cottage cheese, protein bars, cheddar, 7 eggs a day, turkey, chicken, wholemeal bread etc. I dont even bother counting anything, but I'm getting around 180-220 gr of protein a day and 200+ gr of carbs a day and fats too and fiber too.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2017)

pizza gainz poster boy


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 19, 2017)

yea man, i can eat 2 p izzas and tren will not let me gain a miligram of fat. hahhaa. but i wont. I stopped eating pizza since 3 months ago.
I can now eat whenever I want, whatever I want (healthy or relatively  healthy foods though) and wont gain fat. I just gain lean mass and still lean down and get a tighter and harder look while having my belly stuffed. Im not planning on stopping Tren anytime soon. Ill try to be on it undefinitely.


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 19, 2017)

What do you think is my current bodyfat level judging by the pics?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 20, 2017)

I have to admit. I really saw you as a troll but you really did it. I followed you from way back at ology.

Nice progress man. You really did it.


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 20, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have to admit. I really saw you as a troll but you really did it. I followed you from way back at ology.
> 
> Nice progress man. You really did it.



Thanks bro. I'm just a guy who uses to talk in a funny way most of the time and asks a lot of questions, which is probably why I get bashed and shuned so often, but never a troll. Im serious about this job.


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 21, 2017)

So let's say I get to a very good shape at the end of my Test P/Tren A cycle. There are 2 scenarios for maintaining gains : 1. PCT 2. TRT cruise
Since I do not produce enough test on my own naturally (hypogonadism) the only viable scenario is running TRT doses all my life. 
Would it be possible to maintain 80% of the gains and look of Tren by continuing to run Test each week or would I lose the muscle hardness,tightness, separation and everything that comes with it? I'm hoping to maintain most of what I gain, including the Tren specific visual aspect of the gains, but I understand that the visual aspect especially is given by having that specific hormone in the body, which by the time I end the cycle, will be gone. As a last resort, since I want to do everything possible to maintain what i get, I'm also willing to run Tren at a very low does (150mg / week) undefinitely. From those three, what would be the best option?


----------



## calindan2013 (Aug 26, 2017)

Here's how I looked in the morning and evening while on this cycle. Any ideas?

http://imgur.com/gallery/JN1vA


----------



## calindan2013 (Sep 5, 2017)

Water retention gone, back on track. Tren in full swing.

http://imgur.com/gallery/Lg6u8


----------

